#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Depressurization philosophy

## mkhattaby

Gent's
I would like to start new useful thread; this thread aims to share the different operation / design philosophies from the different oil and gas operators.
I will start with one of the useful one which is the Depressurization philosophy, I would appreciate if any one can advise us with any information he has.
Regards,


MK
 :Embarrassment: See More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## venkateshs_g

This notes may be of use to you.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## goodman

Thank you.

----------


## anwarahmad

Thanks buddy. Brief and infomative.

----------


## bashir ahmad

some useful info on depressurisation and related subjects
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Assylbek

hi
the link is dead, can you reupload, thanks.
regards,

----------


## amit003

Guys,
There is one thumb rule used in upstream onshore facility: 1 hr / km should be the approximate time required for depressurisation.

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you so much, guys

----------


## sheiko

thanks Venky!

----------


## jprocess

Dear All,

I have some good manuals for depressuring calculations using Hysys. Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail addresss: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*

Good Luck,
Mojtaba

----------


## tv-pve

Can you send me some manuals for depressuring? Thank you very much
Pls send to ht332000@gmail.com

----------


## JOEJOE

I will be appreciated if you send Depressuring Calculation Manual to my e-mail (joepisit@hotmail.com).

See More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## ribec

thanks!!

----------


## ameer_mechanical

mail to me Please 
ameer_mecahnical@yahoo.com

----------


## mucoolkp

plz provide me Depressuring Calculation Manual.

mucoolkp@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## technicaldreamer

Can you upload the manual? Thanks

----------


## balasubbu

plz provide me Depressuring Calculation Manual.

bharathimurugan2000@gmail.com

Thank u

----------


## kumarlntv

plz send me the manuals. thank you

kumar.nr@aol.in

----------


## yschu17

Pls send me a copy of the manuals. Thanks.

yschu17@hotmail.com

----------


## RESERVOIR

I need a EOS tuning software

----------


## ssrvv78

sent it to vivabrasil74@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## ravisasi

please send it to
ravisasi156@gmail.com

----------


## barbara

Hi guys!

I have to do a depressurization using Hysys 3.2 considering Fisher vapor equation...
I don't know which parameter I have to define.

HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks

----------


## Washoo

Dear Mojtaba,

would you kindly send manuals for depressuring calculations using Hysys at pahla420@yahoo.com

I remained thankful to you.



WashooSee More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## NESTIN

Hi;
please send me: nestor.amachuy@yahoo.com

Regards.

----------


## ramakannan

plz send hysy depressuriation manual 


ram8371@yahoo.com

----------


## khaoula

hi
would you please upload the manual for depressuring calculations using Hysys or send it as an email to scorpio1402@hotmail.com.
best regards 
 :Smile:

----------


## nacerkada

salam 
please upload the manual for depressuring calculations using Hysys or send it as an email to nacerkada@yahoo.fr
best regards

----------


## david.lee

please send to me david.boguang@gmail.com

----------


## kahloon

Dear,

Could u please send me depressuring calculations manual at afzalkahloon@gmail.com.

Thanks

Kahloon

----------


## hardiskuae

Hi, will u send it to me at ssumaida@eim.ae

Thank you,

----------


## ameer_mechanical

Hi, will u send it to me at ameer_gupco@yahoo.com

Thank you,

----------


## singhsushil82

Dear Mojtaba
Can you send me some manuals for depressuring? Thank you very much
Pls send to singhsushil82@gmail.com

----------


## ilnovo

Can you send me some manuals for depressuring? Thank you very much
Pls send to ilnovo@hotmail.com

----------


## tv-pve

Can you send me some manuals for depressuring? Thank you very much
Pls send to tienhm.pve@gmail.com

----------


## ilnovo

hello brother im interesed in yours manuals for depressuring calculations using hysys please send me  that manuals. my email  adress: ilnovo@hotmail.com

See More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## sheejafmk

could you please send me the manual for depressuring ? Thanks my mail id is sheejafmk@yahoo.com

----------


## Abdelaziz Reda

many thx

----------


## AHMED1SPC

any one help for SRI PEP yearbook

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please send a copy to art.ofwaiting@gmail.com
Thankx

----------


## thatsdainty

Hi may I also have a copy of the manual? Thanks..

adele.serbini@gmail.com

----------


## capz812

Hi,
Please send me manual to capz812@yahoo.com

----------


## Amirul

Dear Mojtaba
Can you send me some manuals for depressuring?
Pls send to cupinpaper1@yahoo.com
thank you so much!

----------


## anwarahmad

If possible, put it here...

----------


## anwarahmad

Salam guys,
I'm confused on the depressuring sectionalization. What is the requirement so that one segment is considered for depressurization. Kindly assist on this. Jazakallahu khoir...

----------


## yashman

hi
it would be pleasure if you share it with me,
my mail id is pandya_yash@yahoo.co.in

thanks & good luck for future endeavours

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, I also need the Depressuring Calculation Manual. Kindly post the link for the book if available. Thanks in advance.

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Can u send me the depressurization manual at 


deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.inSee More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## lcaptainl

Nice topic, I am interested in manuals for de-pressuring calculations (Hysys) can you please send me them to lcaptainl@yahoo.com

Thanks lot of being co-operative!

----------


## thaihy

> This notes may be of use to you.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



hi buddy,

Please will you re-post the file? many thanks indeed!

T

----------


## Scientist

Please, send manuals for de-pressuring calculations (Hysys) to oleg1@gmx.com

Thanks a lot!

----------


## PRINCE99

any one can provided for depressurization by hysys?

----------


## bsm1581

Can you send me some manuals for depressurizing? Thank you very much
Pls send to bsm1581@yahoo.com

----------


## sekhar

Can you send me  manuals for depressuring? Thank you very much
Pls send to madysekhar@rediffmail.com

----------


## kb_jadhav

Does anybody has following article on depressurization.

Practical design and operation of vapor depressuring system; R.S. Sonti
Chemical Engineering, Jan 23, 1984, pp 66-69.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Vudtichai

Can you send me manuals for depressuring? 
Pls send to vudtichaip@gmail.com
Thank you.

----------


## Murali Ramachandran

Please send it to me also at  murali.laxmi@gmail.com

----------


## Doger Dudesky

can you also send it to me at dogdude@doglover.com.

----------


## yogacruise

plz provide me Depressuring Calculation Manual

yogacruise@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## dg.acct

please send me some depressuring manuals through hysys..
i would also appreciate if you could send me some texts or manuals on the basics of depressuring..

my email address is gdstolentino@yahoo.com or gdstolentino@gmail.com



would appreciate your reply.. thanksSee More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## john zink

hi
please send it to me:john_zink2008@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## john zink

reminder

----------


## john zink

"equatran "software(by omega simulation co) can help us in this calculation.is any body have this software?
this is useful for dynamic simulation of flare network.

----------


## samehmakhlof

Can you send them to me please to my e-mail:
sameh.makhlof@yahoo.com

----------


## rosd

Can you send them to me please to my e-mail:
rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## mohammmed.a

Thanks

----------


## fedinrj

> Gent's
> I would like to start new useful thread; this thread aims to share the different operation / design philosophies from the different oil and gas operators.
> I will start with one of the useful one which is the Depressurization philosophy, I would appreciate if any one can advise us with any information he has.
> Regards,
> MK




I am asking about the depressurisation on a multiphase flow 

Crdt

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Msofi

it will be based on its purpose or system

----------


## mars_2008

Hello 
please can you send me the manual mars_2008@hotmail.fr

----------


## mars_2008

Dear Mojtaba,
can you send me the depressuring calculations using hysys

----------


## raman.chem

any one can please send the materials to raman.x.r@gmail.com

See More: Depressurization philosophy

----------


## Mohamed

i'm interested in this subject also

----------

